# Hello my friends



## Militants

Hello.

My real name are JarmOlle.

My account name is one keeper.

He was great keeper in Calgary and Finland 2004. Two silver medaljs. 

I like music A lot then politics my 5th interest in Sweden and USA.

Military is sixts interest of me.


----------



## saveliberty

My account name is warmsocks.

I am fighting back laughter.


----------



## TNHarley

"I like hard rock, nationalists and normal thinking"
agreed
Welcome


----------



## Mertex

Kipper said:


> Hello.
> 
> My real name are JarmOlle.
> 
> My account name is one keeper.
> 
> He was great keeper in Calgary and Finland 2004. Two silver medaljs.
> 
> I like music A lot then politics my 5th interest in Sweden and USA.
> 
> Military is sixts interest of me.



Well hello........whatever you choose to call yourself.  Hope you enjoy posting here.  I like music, too......we have a whole thread (or more than one) devoted to music, I'm sure you would enjoy visiting them.


----------



## Militants

I must therefore speak Swedish but not Finnish. how is it related ? I live in Sweden but the other Finns speak Finnish but not me. I must not speak Finnish by the Finnish Goden ? Or Finnish Goden don't exist ? Nobody else take Finnish speak to other Finns but not me ? Is Gud, Swedes or Oden not remembering to me I to like Finnish a-team in ice hockey before but since 2010 after me break in TV Finland gone from 1-3 to 4-3 after sudden death in Olympics bronze medalj match against Slovakia ? I remember that match when Finland won after I changes canales ? Or The Finns people don't exist when they speak Finnish ? Finnish speak don't exist ? They saying nothing to me when they don't have A speak to remine they self. I don't believing Finns exist when they speak Finnish. Gud, Swedes or Oden don't help me with that strange langs. I'm living with over 800 Finns in my citizen and that hurt me when theirs langs don't exist to me.


----------



## Militants

The Finns are babys all time but I'm not baby who like speak Finnish ? I am athiest who believing Big Satan in Swedish hell is my favorite when he can speak German hard rock songs. Rammstein songs remine me about big Satan earlier this today with alcoholic.

  

I may only speak Swedish as an adult. 

No Finnish by God and Lord of USA. 

Or Asa Gods Oden in swedish heaven.

Jumala don't exist when I am adult.


----------



## saveliberty

Stay thirsty my friend.  Not that it is going to be a problem for you...


----------



## Vigilante

Hello...I'd like to have a bottle of whatever you are drinking to celebrate the New Year!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## hortysir

Kipper said:


> The Finns are babys all time but I'm not baby who like speak Finnish ? I am athiest who believing Big Satan in Swedish hell is my favorite when he can speak German hard rock songs. Rammstein songs remine me about big Satan earlier this today with alcoholic.
> 
> [emoji481] [emoji481]
> 
> I may only speak Swedish as an adult.
> 
> No Finnish by God and Lord of USA.
> 
> Or Asa Gods Oden in swedish heaven.
> 
> Jumala don't exist when I am adult.


An atheist that believes in Satan, hunh?!!


Sent from my Y538 using Tapatalk


----------



## Militants

Oden I says take away my quest when my quest blame me because I am different than an hip hopper. I listen to hard rock and that one person blame me for. He is wrong person for me even far away. 

I have my own destany in my life. Nobody can change me from hard rock style. Only 80's and 90's of music is good of different than hard rock.


----------



## Militants

He can not fight far away I say to mr or mrs Scekic from Serbia but he or she doesn't understand my swedish speakings. Blattar never accept nazism but I like to listen to nazism. Dj Adolf is one of me favorite. Him lose for 71 year back.


----------



## Militants

hortysir said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Finns are babys all time but I'm not baby who like speak Finnish ? I am athiest who believing Big Satan in Swedish hell is my favorite when he can speak German hard rock songs. Rammstein songs remine me about big Satan earlier this today with alcoholic.
> 
> [emoji481] [emoji481]
> 
> I may only speak Swedish as an adult.
> 
> No Finnish by God and Lord of USA.
> 
> Or Asa Gods Oden in swedish heaven.
> 
> Jumala don't exist when I am adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An atheist that believes in Satan, hunh?!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Y538 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Big Satan is funny even he is A ghost close to him in swedish hell.


----------



## Militants

Dj Adolf.


----------



## April




----------



## Eaglewings

Kipper said:


> Hello.
> 
> My real name are JarmOlle.
> 
> My account name is one keeper.
> 
> He was great keeper in Calgary and Finland 2004. Two silver medaljs.
> 
> I like music A lot then politics my 5th interest in Sweden and USA.
> 
> Military is sixts interest of me.


Welcome!


----------



## Militants

I wondering if finnish language don't exist even Finns trying again.


----------



## Toro

Congrats on winning the World Juniors.


----------



## Militants

USA and France are yourse favorite ??


----------



## playtime

welcome...


----------



## Militants

I win as musician but no win some Nazi. What are different ??


----------



## Hossfly

Kipper said:


> I win as musician but no win some Nazi. What are different ??


Pie are square!


----------



## Militants

Hossfly said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I win as musician but no win some Nazi. What are different ??
> 
> 
> 
> Pie are square!
Click to expand...


???


----------



## Hossfly

Kipper said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I win as musician but no win some Nazi. What are different ??
> 
> 
> 
> Pie are square!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Kipper said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I win as musician but no win some Nazi. What are different ??
> 
> 
> 
> Pie are square!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...

Actually pie are round. Cornbread are square.


----------



## Militants

Never like pie without apple with good creame.


----------



## Militants

Family Mikkonen are strange and small finnish human.


----------



## Militants

I can not speak Finnish and threaten a piece Finns me because I can not become Finns. May only speak Swedish in a God or Jesus Christ and English in the forums is easier than to speak Finnish, and when inite can speak Finnish is not Finns. Have your whole life lived in Sweden and it betrays itself when younger generation did not get to talk much Finnish as my father, for example, talking around 300 words in Finnish or around 400 words. Lets just say the father(Isa) and Finland(Suomi) in Finnish. Consider myself as a Swedish racist. Or am I both Swedish and American racist ?? Although I do not believe in faithful way, I know my faith is to know which species and country as I am. Heard a funny song in the car a song that was heard as a country attacking the war in a way that is hard to beat or highest place to beat A strong country. Was great humor for me the song.


----------



## Militants

I can speak Swedish, of a God but not Finnish. How is it related ? Is not Jumala to the world of the gods? Or is the English God who does not exist? Only one of them God does not exist. Finnish, I will not accept even he may not speak Finnish Thus the Finnish God. Jumala is the only Finnish Lord. United's Lord is better than Finnish Lord. Swedish Lord is perhaps the God who is not sole to? I will not be on the Swedish Lord. Finland's God or the Lord is not in the world of the gods. 





Poor Finnish God who does not speak Finnish or language skills more difficult than expected yet there are easier ways to talk the Swedish language but it does not matter now that I know I live in Sweden and is counted as Swedish and like the US one, Sweden second place and Denmark in third place.



Many racists in Denmark of men. Available only in 2 of the 4 Nordic countries communism. There are factors in all four Nordic countries, which means race is Starre than communism in the Nordic region.


----------



## Militants

2 or one gods don't exist.


----------



## Militants

It is Lord in Sweden and God of Finland doesn't exist. Can not help me self.


----------



## Hossfly

Kipper said:


> I can speak Swedish, of a God but not Finnish. How is it related ? Is not Jumala to the world of the gods? Or is the English God who does not exist? Only one of them God does not exist. Finnish, I will not accept even he may not speak Finnish Thus the Finnish God. Jumala is the only Finnish Lord. United's Lord is better than Finnish Lord. Swedish Lord is perhaps the God who is not sole to? I will not be on the Swedish Lord. Finland's God or the Lord is not in the world of the gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Finnish God who does not speak Finnish or language skills more difficult than expected yet there are easier ways to talk the Swedish language but it does not matter now that I know I live in Sweden and is counted as Swedish and like the US one, Sweden second place and Denmark in third place.
> 
> 
> 
> Many racists in Denmark of men. Available only in 2 of the 4 Nordic countries communism. There are factors in all four Nordic countries, which means race is Starre than communism in the Nordic region.


----------



## Militants

Hossfly said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can speak Swedish, of a God but not Finnish. How is it related ? Is not Jumala to the world of the gods? Or is the English God who does not exist? Only one of them God does not exist. Finnish, I will not accept even he may not speak Finnish Thus the Finnish God. Jumala is the only Finnish Lord. United's Lord is better than Finnish Lord. Swedish Lord is perhaps the God who is not sole to? I will not be on the Swedish Lord. Finland's God or the Lord is not in the world of the gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Finnish God who does not speak Finnish or language skills more difficult than expected yet there are easier ways to talk the Swedish language but it does not matter now that I know I live in Sweden and is counted as Swedish and like the US one, Sweden second place and Denmark in third place.
> 
> 
> 
> Many racists in Denmark of men. Available only in 2 of the 4 Nordic countries communism. There are factors in all four Nordic countries, which means race is Starre than communism in the Nordic region.
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Militants

Gud are maybe highest of gods or Allah Akbar mean God in islamic religion.


----------



## Militants

Any foreigner in my village who threaten me with the ironing when I'm not Finn. God or Allah Akbar doing nothing on the person I need to be protected against long way from threats from outside. Do not want to live that way with threats far away from being just far away he threatens me with ironing, because I do not Finn. May not speak Finnish of people or gods so it is useless and be Finns, but he sees a different image of me he was my guest said to take me to fight for I am not he. The problem is that I do not get the help of the God who helps me with the Swedish. Exactly which God knows I'm not helping me in Swedish. Now threatened the same person back to me. He said quietly in my world. A true person who threatens one can polices take with when dealing with the threat from the outside, because I do not like being threatened by another man.


----------



## Militants

Long away human do nothing threath to another persons. How I am possible when nothing else have justice from Gud or God. Which different it is between me and other humans how never been threthts by same person like him how are afraid far away of my buisness. I like to born and living life and have fun. This foreign is much better in the jungle than Sweden.


----------



## Militants

He is not possible in Sweden when he is criminal against Swedes.


----------



## Hossfly

Kipper said:


> He is not possible in Sweden when he is criminal against Swedes.


----------



## Militants

Hossfly said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not possible in Sweden when he is criminal against Swedes.
Click to expand...


Artificial dude.


----------



## The Great Goose

Welcome Kipper


----------



## Militants

Good most humans here in USMB.


----------



## Hossfly

Kipper said:


> Good most humans here in USMB.


Thank you but I'm a Republican. According to libtards that ain't good.


----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Militants

I dumped my friend at school about 12 years ago and my guests thought I did not get but I got by me , he threatened my life before without knowing about it . And he is only Mulatto so I get one raise last year. 

Hims father from Iraq. Hims father are catholic also. Poor family Abdul.


----------



## Militants

He is A small poppy my old friend from Poland and Iraq.

He allways believe that Poland win in 1939 vs nazism.

But he allways have wrong. 

Poland with help can be defeated by nazism with help.


----------



## Militants

He who eats my food through in 10 years' time is not normally made .


----------



## Militants

And eating through have no effect to change place.


----------



## Militants

He believe not on my words.


----------



## Militants

I can only eat food.


----------



## Hossfly

Kipper said:


> I can only eat food.


----------



## Militants

Kim are one ugly protestant and hims friend Abdul are one ugly roman catholic.


----------



## Militants

Church is not everything. Have no gods in faith so never church visit my village.


----------



## Militants

Hello every one . This is my last day in this forum for a while to come because I'm not with the current user is not satisfied with the name , so if you Moderate organizes forward Militants my upcoming name in the forum I will remain here longer ahead but Moderate must arrange Militants to me I want to remain in the community throughout the year and a new president is chosen , and it will be interesting future in the United States . New plans are in the works. But I'm out of here for a while if a Moderate not fix my name in the forum . You have to fix it now or I pull away.


----------



## Militants

Admin are very great....


----------



## saveliberty

Militants said:


> Hello every one . This is my last day in this forum for a while to come because I'm not with the current user is not satisfied with the name , so if you Moderate organizes forward Militants my upcoming name in the forum I will remain here longer ahead but Moderate must arrange Militants to me I want to remain in the community throughout the year and a new president is chosen , and it will be interesting future in the United States . New plans are in the works. But I'm out of here for a while if a Moderate not fix my name in the forum . You have to fix it now or I pull away.



We do not negotiate with terrorists.

We do accommodate the mentally challenged.


----------



## Militants

saveliberty said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello every one . This is my last day in this forum for a while to come because I'm not with the current user is not satisfied with the name , so if you Moderate organizes forward Militants my upcoming name in the forum I will remain here longer ahead but Moderate must arrange Militants to me I want to remain in the community throughout the year and a new president is chosen , and it will be interesting future in the United States . New plans are in the works. But I'm out of here for a while if a Moderate not fix my name in the forum . You have to fix it now or I pull away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not negotiate with terrorists.
> 
> We do accommodate the mentally challenged.
Click to expand...


Militants are every nation of military.


----------



## saveliberty

Militants said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello every one . This is my last day in this forum for a while to come because I'm not with the current user is not satisfied with the name , so if you Moderate organizes forward Militants my upcoming name in the forum I will remain here longer ahead but Moderate must arrange Militants to me I want to remain in the community throughout the year and a new president is chosen , and it will be interesting future in the United States . New plans are in the works. But I'm out of here for a while if a Moderate not fix my name in the forum . You have to fix it now or I pull away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not negotiate with terrorists.
> 
> We do accommodate the mentally challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Militants are every nation of military.
Click to expand...


I don't care your bedtime is still 9:30.  (21:30)


----------



## Militants

One outlandish are stupidfy against me outside my outland friends. He hinder me to laugh last 12 years because he are against me outside my outland friends. It mean this outlandish gonna punishment in Big Satan arms so Big Satan can hinder him. I wanted in this way this stupid mother fucker from Poland or Hungary.


----------



## Militants

My voices don't exist say one personnal in my house. Are they so small in brain so they don't exist ? Real voices from Christ world. I am Lutheran and will living alone I follow my religion. Christ are stupid how have real voices in my brain. I never want that way. Never far away persons I know. Only the Christ world by dead Catholics.


----------



## Militants

Christ said nothing on Swedish. Christ don't understand Swedish ?


----------



## Militants

J.K.A. are my new name in USMB if Admin will to change.

Jarmo *Kristian* Arvola like in my FB. Have friends in FB to.


----------



## Hossfly

Militants said:


> J.K.A. are my new name in USMB if Admin will to change.
> 
> Jarmo *Kristian* Arvola like in my FB. Have friends in FB to.


Josef Olsson?


----------



## Militants

My friend in job. Finn and Swede.


----------



## Militants

What is about my new avatar ??


----------



## Hossfly

Militants said:


> What is about my new avatar ??


U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Bertholf


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is about my new avatar ??
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Bertholf
Click to expand...

What's funny@Militants? It's the UCCGS Bertolf, home port Alameda, California.


----------



## Militants

You just call me on FB but I never will youre there even you are good man from Europe ?


----------



## Hossfly

Militants said:


> You just call me on FB but I never will youre there even you are good man from Europe ?


I'm not European but I married a German 55 years ago.


----------



## Sbiker

So interesting people in Sweden


----------



## Sbiker

Sbiker said:


> So interesting people in Sweden



I heared, Sweden has a very old tradition to speak with forum's trolls... It seems, Herr Mannelig wasn't first in this technics?


----------



## Militants

Country and religion you belong must therefore speak Swedish. Is not communist Swedish communists who believe they can speak Swedish, only those of them but that's not true. Only land and religion you belong. Communist are not real religion.


----------



## Militants

Catholics have one justice they have Christ how speak to them because they can not speak language but Christ help them as well. Same like me are Catholics even i'm from Sweden. I change my religion in hospital from Protestantism to Baptist. Christ will I living life only.


----------



## Militants

Soviet Union loses 1989 do religion won over them. It's not communist how speak with Christ help it's religion we belong how are more speaking with help.


----------



## Militants

Both FInnish God and Jumala doesn't speak Finnish to me but Swedish God and Christ can speak Swedish to me so I am Swedish if not Finnish God or Jumala change they mind about me. What wrong with the Finnish Gods ?? I allways speak Swedish goodness from Swedish God and Christ. Finnish God will I die so they are they Finnish people. But at least Christ have accept me some Swedish man.


----------



## Militants

I will live till I die old man so I thinks.


----------



## Militants

Finnish God is stonecrop far from funky to me far away . .


----------



## Militants

Poor little Finnish Gods.


----------



## Militants

Like in Russia I want. Or old Italy for over 70 and 80 year back.


----------



## Militants

Poor little gods in my world.


----------



## Militants

I find my password in this account. I though me forward with remember.


----------



## I amso IR

Welcome , I am daffy!


----------

